# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  تهیه ی اکانت Apple Developer Enterprise

## PERFORIN

سلام
آیا امکان تهیه ی اکانت دولوپر اپل از نوع Enterprise برای دوستان وجود داره ؟
در صورتی که کسی از دوستان ابن اکانت را دارن  در صورت تمایل ممنون میشم برای همکاری و اشتراک اکانتشون با دریافت هزینه به من اطلاع بدن
09132516686

----------


## Ali0Boy

سلام لطفا اگر کسی قادر به تهیه اکانت Enterprise هست؛ مشخصات خودش را ذکر کند؛ همگی نیازمند هستیم.  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## amirpar

> سلام لطفا اگر کسی قادر به تهیه اکانت Enterprise هست؛ مشخصات خودش را ذکر کند؛ همگی نیازمند هستیم.



سلام میتونید از لینک زیر تهیه کنید.

http://kheilikhas.com/product-category/%d8%a7%da%a9%d8%a7%d9%86%d8%aa/%d8%a7%d9%be%d9%84/

----------


## rhgscientist

به چه کاری میاد؟

----------


## imanpdn

سلام وقت بخیر .من اکانت دولوپر اینترپرایز اپل دارم و در خدمت برنامه نویسان محترم هستیم.۰۹۱۵۳۱۶۸۷۷۹

----------


## imanpdn

سلام به همه دوستان.در ضمینه ساخت اکانت دولوپر معمولی و اینترپرایز در خدمتیم در ضمن خدمات حساب دلاری هم داریم برای فروش دلاری نرم افزاراتون.تک اپ هم ساین میشود.۰۹۱۵۳۱۶۸۷۷۹

----------


## Ahmadreza30000

سلام. جهت تهیه اکانت فوری انترپرایز enterprise تماس بگیرید
09380680154

----------


## faridparsa

سلام وقت بخیر

آیا شما اکانت اینترپرایز اپل (Apple Enterprise account) برای فروش یا ااجاره دارید؟ قیمت خرید ما خوب هست.
In Home/Enterprise
ممنون از وقتتون

----------


## mohammadina

سلام
خدمات ساین اپ از طریق اکانت entrprise انجام می شود
از طریق سایت i-setup.ir می توانید اقدام نمایید
با سپاس

----------


## مریم آزادی

*کارشناس* *React Native*
*شرح موقعیت شغلی*

تجربه تولید اپلیکیشنتسلط کامل بر React Native برای توسعه اپلیکیشن  Android و iOSتسلط کامل به Redux، ES6، JavaScriptآشنایی کامل با Restful Api و ارتباط با وب سرویس هاتسلط کامل بر Git و آشنایی با Gitlowآشنایی با متدولوژی های Agile و Scrumآشنایی با معماری MVPتسلط به مفاهیم شیء گرا و design pattern های کاربردیتجربه کار با کتابخانه های ORM مانند Roomتسلط به زبان انگلیسیدارای روحیه تیمیمنظم، قانونمند و مسئولیت پذیرتوانایی حل مشکلات و چالش‌های پیچیدهعلاقه مند به یادگیری و پیشرفت


روزهای کاری شنبه تا چهارشنبهبیمه تامین اجتماعیبیمه تکمیلیناهار
لطفا رزومه خود را به ایمیل projeh3@gmail.com  ارسال بفرمایید

----------

